# Foal Diarreha



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

At three weeks since birth - the mare could likely be in heat. That can cause scours in the foal.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Foal scour isn't uncommon, but I'm not really sure she should still be having it. The diarrhea can scald her legs and buttocks.

Some foals are allergic to their dam's milk, which can cause recurring scour. You might want to get a vet to check her out, just in case.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

I've seen hundreds of foals, and almost all of them had some amounts of diarrhea. It can happen when the mare comes back into heat, or just adjusting to the new foods being offered. If it doesn't clear up in a week or so I'd get it checked out, or if it looks like an unusual color or consistency. We used to give the foals some 'magic pink goo' if they had diarrhea for more than a week or so, this is all that your vet would do (most likely). But it never hurts to get checked out if you feel in your gut that it's serious!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Foal diarrhea is common and can have different causes. When did it start? Foal heat diarrhea is most common and usually starts at about one week and resolves by about 2 weeks. It's not a cause for concern. Other types, parasitic (was the mare dewormed immediately prior to foaling?), nutritional (what's the mare eating as well), viral or bacterial all tend to show up later are are more urgent to get on top of. The foal's attitude and eating pattern are important to monitor. If there's any concern, you should be having this conversation with the vet. 

Wash the baby's bum and slather on some Desitin to prevent scald


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

OK, I know a little is normal, with her transitioning to hay from milk and everything. Her temp is 101.2 I have a call in to my vet to hopefully come out and look at her today. I know foals can go down hill fast and we just want to be sure that she is ok.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad you're waiting on the vet! If you don't have desitin handy vaseline will work on her bum too. Definitely want to keep it covered with something, scours can cause permanant scarring.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My foal had scours for several days (or more, I don't remember) and I would wash his butt and put diaper rash ointment on it. That helped A LOT. His skin was getting irritated and started to peel (even the underside of his tail bone), and as soon as I started washing and applying diaper rash ointment, he has no more skin issues.

My vet said there was something better for them than the Pepto Bismol. I *think* it was liquid Imodium A-D. But would check with your vet first of course. And I don't remember the dosage. But I called the vet about it because my foal started having a little BLOOD in his diarrhea, and that freaked me out! But by the time I heard back from the vet, a day or so later, he seemed to be over the diarrhea and I didn't buy the Imodium. 

My guy got both diarrhea and constipation as a foal- I remember I was out there one night about midnight, all alone because I didn't want to wake anyone up, giving him an enema because he couldn't poo! I was using straw as bedding and he was eating it and it was clogging him up. I think that was within a week or two of him being born, but I don't remember. But luckily the constipation only happened one time.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

I spoke to my vet and described what is going on. He said as long as she is nursing,eating and lively all is well. I put some Desitin on her and will keep watching her. As far as giving her some Pepto, does anyone know how much she should get?


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

He also told me not to worry about the 101.2 as he said that is in the higher range but still a normal temp.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

travelinscout said:


> As far as giving her some Pepto, does anyone know how much she should get?


Unless the vet suggested you give it to her - please don't. I would go with a probiotic instead. Readjust the flora in her gut instead of giving her a drug.

Foals can react quickly and violently to drugs.

It would be a good idea to learn the normal vital signs for a foal and get a base for what is normal for yours.

The Horse | Taking Vital Signs


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

I did tell him that I was going to give her Pepto and he said that was fine, I just forgot to ask him how much..


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Pepto never worked for my filly. A vet actually suggested using Kaopectate with a little bit of pepper (not sure what the pepper was for?) It worked really well. I think it was 10 to 20 cc's... They suggest twice daily until it stops, but we only did it once & it worked fine.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

So, should I give her probiotics or Pepto? The lady at the feed store said the probiotics are better.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

I have the tube of probiotics, does 10 gm sound right?? That's what is says on the tube if I would have given it too her right after she was born.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Watch for dehydration and for a temperature. Anything over 102 should be treated with antibiotics. We prefer Gentocin for foals. 

Pinch the skin on her neck and if it stays puckered up, she is dehydrated and needs fluids / electrolytes. 

A probiotic will help establish a good population of good bacteria in a foal's gut. Nature's probiotic is fresh poop from a mature, fat, healthy horse that has no parasites. The worst thing you can do is clean a stall or pen so good that there is none available for a foal to eat. You can use Probios or another commercial probiotic, but fresh poop is better. 

I have raised foals for about 45 years now, and I have treated a lot of really sick foals and have never seen permanent scarring. They can get a blistered butt and the hair will grow in a different color at first, but by the end of the summer, you could not tell it from the rest of the hair.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks! I gave her 10 gms of the probiotic and she is doing well so far. As far as the poop eating, I try to keep the stalls clean but with the amount of food mom is eating there is always some for her to munch on if she wants.


----------

